# Best way to get a bobcat tire on?



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

These has been happening to me way too much lately and I can't think of an easy way to fix it. If your on a jobsite away from the shop, you get a flat, and the tire comes partially off the rim, what is the best way to get the tire back on the bobcat and sealed properly? I have used ratchet straps around the middle and blown it back out with the compressor, but this only works about half the time. I have heard of people actually using a highly explosive liquid on the inside of the tire then setting it off to blow the tire back out, but that idea is not appealing to me. Any tricks?


----------



## szippijr (Oct 10, 2004)

Just spray some hair spray in there and drop a match. We do the rachet thing too but now we foam filled. If the tire is really bent out of shape the hairspray will work good.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Ether (starting fluid) is another of the kaboom! sprays that will expand the tire. If you have an air compressor available on the jobs there are inflatable tools like the ratchet strap, you tighten the strap then fill a small tube inside of it with air to further the squeeze.
Are they going flat from breaking the bead during side impacts on curbs and such, maybe you need to moniter the air pressure more often? No offense meant, just tossing out some ideas. I worked with guys that had run machinery for 30 years and it still happened to them ocassionally.


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

don;t use the match way very dangerous, ive seen tires completly blown apart like that, not to mention the guy that tossed the match...... i did construction tires for 12 years for bridgestone. the strap is the best way but next time your at you tire dealer or a rim supply house buy a bucket of murphy soap. its a heavy goop that you can pack in the bead area that will alow the air to stay in the tire, the bead will push the soap out and you can put back in the bucket and use again, also get a core wrench and take out the air core when airing up this will allow more flow into the tire.

keeping enough air in the tire is the key to keeping the beads on you may have a slow leak, take the same soap as mentioned and mix a hand ful with water and soap down the entire tire that will help you see if there are any slow leaks that are causing the problem.

Jeff


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

*confession*

i have a confession. I am new, and I use slime. Yes, i may be banned now.

but i think i get less flat tires.


----------



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am gonna pick some of the murphy soap up and try to stay away from lighting myself on fire. Thanks again!


----------



## Farmer J (Jan 14, 2005)

We put tubes in everything. It virtually eliminates flats caused be knocking the tire off the rim.


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

At www.gemplers.com they sell military bulletproof grade "slime" this may be an option for you since the problem is frequent. Maybe time for foam filled tires???


----------

